# Zeus' 1st Birthday!



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

A little late but cut me some slack since I'm not home!

Here's our boy Zeus. Just turned one year old and is keeping his mom and sis busy. At almost 85lbs and an abundance of energy there's nobody getting out of shape at the house.

Though I got him for the family, we've noticed that when I am home he immediately gravitates towards me and won't leave my side. When I go to work (months at a time) he doesn't eat right for the first three or four days and cries a lot. In my Mrs' words.."We own him, but he's your dog".

I can't imagine our life without him. Thank you to everyone here who pointed me to RT and her breeding program, as well as for all the advice, pointers and opinions shared on this site. It's helped us tremendously getting through his butthead stage, making sure we don't over train him and keeping us sane!

Happy Birthday, Zeus!


At four months when I first saw him and knew he was going to be part of the clan:











At five and half months. My wife took this picture of him:










At around six months...smack dab in the butthead phase!










At seven months...one of my favorite pictures:










At eight months...right at the end of the butthead stage:










Ten months old and ready to roll!










Lastly....here he is twice on his birthday...


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Happy Birthday big boy!!!!


----------



## georgiapeach717 (Jan 28, 2010)

he is a stunner!!!! happy birthday Zeus!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy first birthday to Zeus! :toasting:


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:birthday: Zues!


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

Happy belated b'day Zeus. 
His butthead stage ended at 8 months? Bear will be 8 months on the 27th, either I missed it, or it hasn't kicked in yet for him.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Happy birthday Zeus!


----------



## rover51 (Apr 21, 2009)

Happy birthday Zeus! He so handsome!
(Panzer just turned 9 months and he's 85 lbs!)


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Zeus is beautiful! Looks like a big one! Happy Birthday Zeus!


----------



## frenchie27 (Jan 12, 2008)

He is a very handsome boy. He looks like a sweet boy. Happy bday Zeus!!!!


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Happy 1st Zeus. Looks like you're doing great with him.


----------



## DorianGrayFFM (Apr 24, 2009)

Thank you all! He's being a good boy at home from what I hear. Going to Skype tomorrow so I'll get a chance to see him do his aerobatics.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Looks fantastic! Happy birthday, kiddo!


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

:birthday: Handsome boy!!!


----------

